# looking for



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi i'm looking for a black and white sow guinea pig (can have grey on as well)
she can be any breed or age and with or without a friend or two. (as own piggys who i can bond with a new one.)

i've have always taken in recue on so never got to pick colours ect so i'm being a little selfish and decided to get some sows of colours and breed wich i like. This the only colour i can not find. As do not want to buy from a pet shop. i happy to get from a responable breeder but would like to take on one needing a home.

i live in southampton and do not drive so if i can find one out of my area would any one be able to help get her to me, or my friend in bournmouth


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

have you had a look at this rescue Wheek & Squeak | Guinea Pig Rescue, Boarding & Retirement Home


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks emailed her to see who she has they have changed the pictures since i last looked.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Good luck i hope you find the right piggy for you


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

No good. she want allow you to pick the colour.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm thinking that most rescues wouldn't rehome a piggie for breeding purposes


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Baby British said:


> I'm thinking that most rescues wouldn't rehome a piggie for breeding purposes


i dont think the op means for breeding purposes at least i hope not lol, i think she just means she wants to choose the colour and the breed which she prefers...i think


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Shamen said:


> i dont think the op means for breeding purposes at least i hope not lol, i think she just means she wants to choose the colour and the breed which she prefers...i think


just re read and you could be right


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi no i do not breed.i don't believe in it as to many already needing homes. just out of 15 piggys 2 are what i picked a teddy and a silver and white. selfish i know but i won't be taking on any more so the last couple i'm taking in are the two colours and one breed i've fallen in love with but havn't owned. the black and white one is only one i can't find.


----------

